# WOC--MAC Retro Matte Collection



## cocodivatime (Sep 12, 2013)

What are you ladies getting?  It seems that most of these colors are universally appealing on many skin tones.  I swatched them all and feel like I want to own them all at some point.  The only one that kind of concerns me is Steady Going because it swatched a bit chalky for me.

*What are everyone's top lipstick choices?*  As I mentioned I love them all.  But if I have to pick a top 3--  (for reference I'm equivalent to NC44)

  Flat Out Fabulous (of course)
  Fixed On Drama
  Dangerous


*Top Liner Choices?*

  OMG all of them except the nude. It washes out on me. The formula is amazing.  It's going to be hard for me to let go of chunks of cash for them though.  $19.50 yikes.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Sep 12, 2013)

I reached my counter maybe 15 minutes after opening and Steady Going was already sold out [the employees put some aside for their selves and loyal customers... understandable]. Swatching it on myself it looked quite chalky and having Silly unworn, I talked myself out of it... although I would like to see it swatched on other WOC. For some reason, Fixed On Drama wasn't vampy enough to me. I figured since I have lippies like Sin, Diva, Endless Drama, and Dark Deed along with dark lip liners, I'll be okay. I'm waiting for TTT.

  I purchased Flat Out Fabulous, Dangerous (amazeballs) and All Fired Up [swatched on me it was quite similar to Relentless Red which didn't pull red at all, but I preferred the evenness and how AFU looked on me than RR]. The price of the pencils turns me off quite a bit and this is my first with the PLW formula so I only purchased 2. Shock Value which I feel is a must for CYY and I originally picked up Dynamo based off T's swatch but sadly it looked nothing like that on me. So I exchanged it for High Energy... with Dangerous on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  After stalking IG, I ordered Runway Hit online today, I'll see how that goes when I get it. Crossing my fingers it'll look good, totally forgot to try it on my lips.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 13, 2013)

I grabbed Fashion Boost because I missed out on the Heroine. Then I realized how much it cost for such a small amount of product.   Luckily, I won't wear it often.  Lol


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 13, 2013)

So far I've only gotten Flat Out Fabulous and Fixed On Drama. I want Shock Value l/l and maybe Steady Going. That's pretty much all I've been interested in actually.


----------



## SRenee12 (Sep 13, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> I reached my counter maybe 15 minutes after opening and Steady Going was already sold out [the employees put some aside for their selves and loyal customers... understandable]. Swatching it on myself it looked quite chalky and having Silly unworn, I talked myself out of it... although I would like to see it swatched on other WOC. For some reason, Fixed On Drama wasn't vampy enough to me. I figured since I have lippies like Sin, Diva, Endless Drama, and Dark Deed along with dark lip liners, I'll be okay. I'm waiting for TTT.
> 
> I purchased Flat Out Fabulous, Dangerous (amazeballs) and All Fired Up [swatched on me it was quite similar to Relentless Red which didn't pull red at all, but I preferred the evenness and how AFU looked on me than RR]. The price of the pencils turns me off quite a bit and this is my first with the PLW formula so I only purchased 2. Shock Value which I feel is a must for CYY and I originally picked up Dynamo based off T's swatch but sadly it looked nothing like that on me. So I exchanged it for High Energy... with Dangerous on
> 
> ...


  Did FOD pull brown on you? It was so brown on me, I was expecting something similar to Heaux. LOVE Flat out fabulous!! but then again, purples get me every time


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 13, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Luckily, I won't wear it often. Lol


  It really is a ridiculous amount for a liner.  I told myself that was going to chill out on MAC liners since my NYX ones work so well and come in so many colors.  But when I swatched the prolong wear liners and saw how smooth they apply, plus they don't budge I was sold.  It's almost like they are waterproof of something.  The kind of liners where you can fill in your entire lips and if the lipstick rubs off the liner will still be there.  love


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 13, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> I reached my counter maybe 15 minutes after opening and Steady Going was already sold out [the employees put some aside for their selves and loyal customers... understandable]. Swatching it on myself it looked quite chalky and having Silly unworn, I talked myself out of it... although I would like to see it swatched on other WOC. For some reason, Fixed On Drama wasn't vampy enough to me. I figured since I have lippies like Sin, Diva, Endless Drama, and Dark Deed along with dark lip liners, I'll be okay. I'm waiting for TTT.
> 
> I purchased Flat Out Fabulous, Dangerous (amazeballs) and All Fired Up [swatched on me it was quite similar to Relentless Red which didn't pull red at all, but I preferred the evenness and how AFU looked on me than RR]. The price of the pencils turns me off quite a bit and this is my first with the PLW formula so I only purchased 2. Shock Value which I feel is a must for CYY and I originally picked up Dynamo based off T's swatch but sadly it looked nothing like that on me. So I exchanged it for High Energy... with Dangerous on
> 
> ...


 
  Oh youre in good shape since you have all of those vampy colors.  I went through my stash and could only find Night Violet mattene so far.  I need to dig for more to make sure.  I'm waiting for TTT as well.  It looks awful close to Fixed On Drama though... which I purchased and love


----------



## Slimmycakes (Sep 13, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> I reached my counter maybe 15 minutes after opening and Steady Going was already sold out [the employees put some aside for their selves and loyal customers... understandable]. Swatching it on myself it looked quite chalky and having Silly unworn, I talked myself out of it... although I would like to see it swatched on other WOC. For some reason, Fixed On Drama wasn't vampy enough to me. I figured since I have lippies like Sin, Diva, Endless Drama, and Dark Deed along with dark lip liners, I'll be okay. I'm waiting for TTT.
> 
> I purchased Flat Out Fabulous, Dangerous (amazeballs) and All Fired Up [swatched on me it was quite similar to Relentless Red which didn't pull red at all, but I preferred the evenness and how AFU looked on me than RR]. The price of the pencils turns me off quite a bit and this is my first with the PLW formula so I only purchased 2. Shock Value which I feel is a must for CYY and I originally picked up Dynamo based off T's swatch but sadly it looked nothing like that on me. So I exchanged it for High Energy... with Dangerous on
> 
> ...


  No it didn't pull brown, it came off as a deep berry/wine but just not as dark as I expected for a retro matte. I think it's far better on those of fairer skin.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Sep 13, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> I reached my counter maybe 15 minutes after opening and Steady Going was already sold out [the employees put some aside for their selves and loyal customers... understandable]. Swatching it on myself it looked quite chalky and having Silly unworn, I talked myself out of it... although I would like to see it swatched on other WOC. For some reason, Fixed On Drama wasn't vampy enough to me. I figured since I have lippies like Sin, Diva, Endless Drama, and Dark Deed along with dark lip liners, I'll be okay. I'm waiting for TTT.
> 
> I purchased Flat Out Fabulous, Dangerous (amazeballs) and All Fired Up [swatched on me it was quite similar to Relentless Red which didn't pull red at all, but I preferred the evenness and how AFU looked on me than RR]. The price of the pencils turns me off quite a bit and this is my first with the PLW formula so I only purchased 2. Shock Value which I feel is a must for CYY and I originally picked up Dynamo based off T's swatch but sadly it looked nothing like that on me. So I exchanged it for High Energy... with Dangerous on
> 
> ...


  Yeah that's what I keep telling myself so I don't hunt down FOD. Thanks for helping me feel okay about my decision to skip! I was even fortunate to get some Sephora Mattes that are pretty comparable. And Nars Train Bleu is still on my radar. Hopefully you have some more vampy lips in your stash. TTT doesn't seem as dark swatched as it looks in the promo pics but idc, I'm loving this MAC x Rihanna collab.


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm in love with Fixed on Drama and Dangerous. I don't feel they are special I just don't have many colors like this in my collection and I actually like the retro matte formula.


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 13, 2013)

kimbunney said:


> I'm in love with Fixed on Drama and Dangerous. I don't feel they are special I just don't have many colors like this in my collection and I actually like the retro matte formula.


  Girl it was your pic that someone posted on the regular retro matte thread that make go stop and really consider Fixed on Drama.  Now I love it and I'm so glad I got it.  It's actually special to me because it leans more red undertones and flatters my skin better than if it had deeper plum undertones.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 13, 2013)

Ya'll are making me anxious to try on FOD. I only got FOD and FOF and I've already worn FOF but haven't gotten around to trying FOD yet.


----------



## L281173 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm an Nw45.  Yesterday, I purchased Fixed on Drama, Flat out fabulous, and All Fired Up.


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 13, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Ya'll are making me anxious to try on FOD. I only got FOD and FOF and I've already worn FOF but haven't gotten around to trying FOD yet.


  Do yourself a favor and try it IMMEDIATELY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm the type of girl that loves a nude neutral lip to death.  But now I'm ready for fall so I can rock a vampy lip.  I found that I didn't need a liner when I tried it on it the store (only because it was a brand new, fresh tester.  Otherwise I would normally just swatch it).  But if you like a little depth to your look you might want a deep liner.

  I still plan to buy Vino or Nightmoth to pair it with for a different look


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 13, 2013)

By the way I'm no longer on the fence about Steady Going.  I needed a deeper liner to make it work better for me but its lovely.  I am glad I went back today to check it out. It's a great pink.  Ladies of color don't be afraid to try it.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 13, 2013)

Top 3 Lippies:
  1. Flat Out Fabulous
  2.All Fired Up
  3. Runway Hit (thus far...I have yet to try on RR properly so this might change).

  Fixed on Drama pulled very brown on me...no bueno. I feel like I am the only person not hyped up about it. Meh.

  Now...about that Fashion Boost Lipliner - LOVE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










​ OMGEEEEE!! I bought 3....and I think Imma go get one more(or 2). No lie. This colour is absolutely gorg. I swatched it and that baby didnt budge for about 6 hours. Nuts.

  Trust in Red is also another one which I love. I am glad I copped it. And it was PERFECT with AFU.

  I have to go back and get Dynamo l/l and Shock Value l/l.


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 13, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> Top 3 Lippies:
> 1. Flat Out Fabulous
> 2.All Fired Up
> 3. Runway Hit (thus far...I have yet to try on RR properly so this might change).
> ...


 
  Yes I agree Fashion Boost is amazing.  I know a lot of people that have Heroine liner are passing on it.  But I like that it does not budge. Like AT ALL.  LOL.  Very nice formula.  Too bad its so pricey though


----------



## sss215 (Sep 13, 2013)

cocodivatime said:


> It really is a ridiculous amount for a liner.  I told myself that was going to chill out on MAC liners since my NYX ones work so well and come in so many colors.  But when I swatched the prolong wear liners and saw how smooth they apply, plus they don't budge I was sold.  It's almost like they are waterproof of something.  The kind of liners where you can fill in your entire lips and if the lipstick rubs off the liner will still be there.  love


  It's so worth it. I compared it to NYX Purple Rain and its nothing like it. Purple Rain has a bit of a sheen to it, kinda like Violetta, no it's far from perfect when comparing it to Fashion Boost.    





cocodivatime said:


> Yes I agree Fashion Boost is amazing.  I know a lot of people that have Heroine liner are passing on it.  But I like that it does not budge. Like AT ALL.  LOL.  Very nice formula.  Too bad its so pricey though :sigh:


  Lurve it!


----------



## sagehen (Sep 14, 2013)

So, I bought Steady Going, on the rec of a few WOC and on the strength of not wanting skipper's remorse should it actually be LE. It will take a bit of work to wear but it will make a nice ombre lip and there are things I can do with it. It is a less-intense Silly. Collection complete lol.


----------



## afulton (Sep 15, 2013)

I picked up (2) Flat Out Fabulous and All Fired Up.


----------



## makeba (Sep 15, 2013)

I got flat out fabulous and fashion boost. I wanted fod but it reminded me of kirtsch matteen


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 15, 2013)

I had FOD on hold at Nordstrom. When I got there I swatched the tester and walked away without even asking for the item that I had on hold. FOD was too brown for me. I need a matte lipstick version of OCC's Black Dahlia. Am I asking for too much?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 15, 2013)

sagehen said:


> So, I bought Steady Going, on the rec of a few WOC and on the strength of not wanting skipper's remorse should it actually be LE. It will take a bit of work to wear but it will make a nice ombre lip and there are things I can do with it. It is a less-intense Silly. Collection complete lol.


   Yeah this one is the one that I'm worried about, I'm going to play around with it this week before I make a finally decision .  





DILLIGAF said:


> I had FOD on hold at Nordstrom. When I got there I swatched the tester and walked away without even asking for the item that I had on hold. FOD was too brown for me. I need a matte lipstick version of OCC's Black Dahlia. Am I asking for too much?


  Yeah I noticed FOD did pull a little brown on me too.... I was surprised . But the brown did not overpower the "berry -wine" color so I picked it up


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 16, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Yeah I noticed FOD did pull a little brown on me too.... I was surprised . But the brown did not overpower the "berry -wine" color so I picked it up


  I didn't even bother to try it on my lips. Maybe that was my mistake.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 16, 2013)

SRenee12 said:


> Did FOD pull brown on you? It was so brown on me, I was expecting something similar to Heaux. LOVE Flat out fabulous!! but then again, purples get me every time :happydance:





DILLIGAF said:


> I had FOD on hold at Nordstrom. When I got there I swatched the tester and walked away without even asking for the item that I had on hold. FOD was too brown for me. I need a matte lipstick version of OCC's Black Dahlia. Am I asking for too much?


  No, I want that too!  I lurveeeee Black Dahlia.   As soon as I saw FOD, I saw the brown.  Nope,not interested, lol


----------



## MissTT (Sep 16, 2013)

The brown is the same thing that turned me off about FOD. I ordered it anyway just in case, but I doubt I'll even swatch it. On the other hand, you ladies are making me want to pick up Fashion Boost even though I have a Heroine BU. Maybe someone will swap me. LOL

  eta: And I found FB pencil still in stock so I'll be biting on that. Which other pencils are must haves?


----------



## sagehen (Sep 16, 2013)

Trust. In. Red. That is all I am saying.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 17, 2013)

But, sage, what about RRW liner coming up? At those prices I don't want a red pencil collection. I've got 3 from NYX now. Also, any good MLBB shades in the lot? Something I could use with almost any lippie? I wish I could see collections in person.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 17, 2013)

MissTT said:


> But, sage, what about RRW liner coming up? At those prices I don't want a red pencil collection. I've got 3 from NYX now. Also, any good MLBB shades in the lot? Something I could use with almost any lippie? I wish I could see collections in person.


  In the lot of NYX pencils or the PLW pencils from MAC? The PLW doesn't really have any MLBB shades. They are either BRIGHT or seem to be too brown. But you know there are scads of possible shades from NYX. Did you try Nude Truffle yet? I am convinced this would work for you like Hodgepodge.  The RRW pencil...I am on the fence. It is like $2 more then regular PLW pencils, and I am not sure it's worth it. The PLW pencils are already expensive.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 17, 2013)

double post


----------



## MissTT (Sep 17, 2013)

I have several red NYX pencils. I've never tried PLW before. My Hodgepodge is sitting well and is my absolute favorite. Thanks for reminding me of the NYX dupe though. I'll have to get that when I run out. I'll scan the PLW section and see if there are any colors I feel I am missing. Right now it is definitely orange. Maybe a softer pink. I have NYX Nude Pink (?), but it seems a little off. 

  Yeah you're right on the price. I really love RRW though so I'm telling myself it's okay to splurge on the matching pencil for what is probably my favorite red. You know how we justify. Thanks for your input.


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 19, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Trust. In. Red. That is all I am saying.


  Is it perfect?  It's on my list....along with all the the PLWliners.  LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 19, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Trust. In. Red. That is all I am saying.


  what she said! 

I compared FB to Heroine, and HEroine looked more red to me.  I think FB is Magenta and Heroine's baby.. But to the regular eye, and not the makeup junkie eye.. you wouldn't need it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> But, sage, what about RRW liner coming up? At those prices I don't want a red pencil collection. I've got 3 from NYX now. Also, any good MLBB shades in the lot? Something I could use with almost any lippie? I wish I could see collections in person.


  I will swatch the nude brown/pink colors for you tomorrow.  I tried on a few, but didn't find my perfect nude. But I love NYX toast (which I cant find in stores and will have to buy online, but pay shipping for a 3.50 liner!?!?!)

  Do you want me to swatch all the liners from this collex?


----------



## MissTT (Sep 20, 2013)

Not all, but have if you see something that could be a MLBB shade or a shade that could work with lots of lippies take a swatch please.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes Ma'am! LOL


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 21, 2013)

*I posted this in other Retro Matte thread and sharing here*  So.....Confession... I've been feeling like an idiot for rushing and backing up the lippies that I thought were going to be LE. I promised myself that now that I'm back on the make up game that I would not do the backup thing.  But I fell. And I fell hard. Still not sure if FOD, RH and Steady Going will be LE but I backed them all up. Ugh.  Fast forward to today when I decided to pull out Runway Hit again.  Best. Nude. Ever.   Here's why--- most of my nudes require a routine whether its a liner for depth, thin layer lippie because its too dark , light layer because its too light, gloss because its dry. Blah blah.   But Runway Hit oh my. I can just friggin wear and GO. Yes! It does lean a tad orange but it works for my skintone (nc 44 equivalent).  I can only imagine the different looks that I can create with glosses and liner. The beauty of it is that I don't need to add anything, but the option is just a plus.   And the backups you ask? I think I'm going to keep them all. Lmao. We'll see what happens if they are not perm I suppose I don't have to hoard them... Haha  I really need to know if its perm now. All the confusion is making me a crazy woman. I feel like I may need a few more....just incase  Team Runway Hit!!!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 22, 2013)

I have picked up Flat Out Fabulous and Fixed on Drama (i was initially going to pass on that one but all the talk about it made me get it), and now I want All Fired Up.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 22, 2013)

AFU looks gorgeous


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 23, 2013)

On NW55 skin

  Runway Hit
  AFU
  RR
  FOF
  FB l/l


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 23, 2013)

Snagged All Fired Up in a blog sale...coming soon!


----------



## NiniCakes (Sep 24, 2013)

Good Morning ladies! I picked up Steady Going, Flat Out Fabulous, and Dangerous. When I went to purchase them online at MAC they were sold out, so I had to get them from Nordstrom and they were on backorder, my tracking info says that the package should be delivered today so I cant wait to try them all when I get home from work!


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Sep 24, 2013)

cocodivatime said:


> By the way I'm no longer on the fence about Steady Going.  I needed a deeper liner to make it work better for me but its lovely.  I am glad I went back today to check it out. It's a great pink.  Ladies of color don't be afraid to try it.
> What liner did you use with Steady Going?
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Ashleybubbles83*
> ...


  I am glad that you got a chance to get it!


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 24, 2013)

1drfullycr8ed said:


> What liner did you use with Steady Going?  I am glad that you got a chance to get it!


  I used Plum lip liner. It was perfect. I'm sure others would work but that's the one that the mua suggested


----------



## DivaLevy (Sep 25, 2013)

Flat out Fabulous was the only one that really awed me! I would have got all fired up but changed my mind when I swatched it in store. I felt it looked similar to other lippies I have in my collection already. I pair flat out fabulous with Vino, and Nightmoth so far and it is stunning I must say. Check out my blog post I wrote on the lipstick!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 25, 2013)

DivaLevy said:


> Flat out Fabulous was the only one that really awed me! I would have got all fired up but changed my mind when I swatched it in store. I felt it looked similar to other lippies I have in my collection already. I pair flat out fabulous with Vino, and Nightmoth so far and it is stunning I must say. Check out my blog post I wrote on the lipstick!


  It's very pretty on you! I'll bet Fixed On Drama would be pretty on you too.


----------



## DivaLevy (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you! I may revisit that Fixed on Drama and see


----------



## MissTT (Sep 25, 2013)

Loving the hair too DivaLevy


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 26, 2013)

Some swatches on NC 44 equivalent skin. I haven't worn MAC foundation in years but that's what I wore last time I tried.  Lol  I noticed that Dangerous is a dead on dupe for Lady Danger on my skin tone  All Fired Up on Bottom RR Dangerous Flat Out Fabulous  Liner is Trust in Red


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 27, 2013)

I have those lip pencil swatches MissTT, I'll have to post them tonite. I got a new phone/service, and IT DOESN'T WORK AT MY DESK...  yeah, I'm irritated. LOL


----------



## MissTT (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you. I had to scroll real far to see what you were talking about. LOL And omg about your phone service. Almost as bad as not getting good reception at home.

  I tried Runway Hit last night and it was kind of boring. But I guess it's supposed to be. I'm not sure about this shade in the retro matte formula. I think I'd like it better with a satiny finish. It looks ever so slightly ashy straight from the tube. NYX Toast liner helped.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 27, 2013)

So I finally got FOF and AFU so my retro matte collection is complete !!! Yay


----------



## nikkideevah (Sep 27, 2013)

I have FOD, FOF, AFU and RH


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 29, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thank you. I had to scroll real far to see what you were talking about. LOL And omg about your phone service. Almost as bad as not getting good reception at home.  I tried Runway Hit last night and it was kind of boring. But I guess it's supposed to be. I'm not sure about this shade in the retro matte formula. I think I'd like it better with a satiny finish. It looks ever so slightly ashy straight from the tube. NYX Toast liner helped.


  I guess it depends on skintone. I love Runway Hit on me.  I don't need a liner but I'm sure different colors would change it up.  Maybe you could give it a other try with a different liner?


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 29, 2013)

Lip liner swatches in the pro long wear finish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   They don't really have a nude.   The long dark brown swatch is cork for a reference.  I forgot what the top three on the left are.   But from left to right.  Absolutely It, Nice n Spicey, more to love, Staunchly Stylish, Etcetera, Morning Coffee, and In Anticipation  I think I picked the blurriest picture. LOL


----------



## MissTT (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks PP!

  I wore Runway Hit to work yesterday and after just a few hours  had that white crusty line where my lips met. So effing embarrassing.


----------



## NiniCakes (Sep 30, 2013)

how are you ladies that have Steady Going wearing it? I tried it on last night and it was just okay to me, but I love pinks so I'm trying to figure out a way to spruce it up!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 30, 2013)

Steady going was my least favorite. can wear by itself but it was nothing special


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 30, 2013)

NiniCakes said:


> how are you ladies that have Steady Going wearing it? I tried it on last night and it was just okay to me, but I love pinks so I'm trying to figure out a way to spruce it up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I agree... out of all of them this was just okay


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Snagged All Fired Up in a blog sale...coming soon!


  Update: Received All Fired Up, tried it on, looked like Homey the Clown...so that's over and done with! haha


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 30, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Ashleybubbles83 said:
> 
> 
> > Snagged All Fired Up in a blog sale...coming soon!
> ...


  Really ?!?! You don't like it??  maybe u just gotta get use to it!! Try it again .  Shoot now u gonna make me run to try mine on ... I haven't played around with it yet.


----------



## NiniCakes (Oct 1, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I have only worn it once... maybe I'll play around with it this week and report if I can find any combinations with it!
> 
> I agree... out of all of them this was just okay


  I know! I want to love steady going since I love a good pink lippy but it's just alright to me as is now. Thanks! Let me know if anything works for you!


----------



## cocodivatime (Oct 1, 2013)

NiniCakes said:


> I know! I want to love steady going since I love a good pink lippy but it's just alright to me as is now. Thanks! Let me know if anything works for you!


  Try it with MAC plum liner or something similar to give it dimension. That combo worked for me when I tried it


----------

